# Gordon Conwell Theological Seminary



## dan_araujo (Aug 15, 2017)

I was wondering what are your opinions on Gordon Conwell. 
I did sift through some older posts and saw mixed reviews. It is the most viable option for my family and I, but I do worry a bit about their doctrinal tradition.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Jake (Aug 15, 2017)

Are you studying for an M.Div or other theological training? I think it could be good for graduate education. There are people I'd like to study under. But with its cafeteria-style teaching, I don't know that it would be the best option for primary training for ministry in a confessional denomination.


----------



## dan_araujo (Aug 15, 2017)

Jake said:


> Are you studying for an M.Div or other theological training? I think it could be good for graduate education. There are people I'd like to study under. But with its cafeteria-style teaching, I don't know that it would be the best option for primary training for ministry in a confessional denomination.



Thanks for the prompt reply.
I'll be doing an M.Div. I do intend on entering academia but am open to the idea of solely doing pastoral ministry.


----------



## iainduguid (Aug 15, 2017)

dan_araujo said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply.
> I'll be doing an M.Div. I do intend on entering academia but am open to the idea of solely doing pastoral ministry.


As I tell all the bright students who come to my office wanting to do a PhD in OT, Theological Education in the US is not really a career choice. The proportion of those who graduate with PhD's who end up as professors in seminaries or Christian Colleges is small and shrinking. That's not to say that people shouldn't go down that road, any more than it is wrong to want to be President of the US, but you should make sure you have a back up plan. Theological education overseas is a growing market, especially if you are willing to raise support. And pastoral ministry is an honorable calling. But make sure you don't dig yourself too deep a debt hole.

As far as Gordon Conwell goes, Jake's characterization of its emphasis as "cafeteria" is probably a fair word. Your professors will all be broadly evangelical, but will cover most of what that broad label includes. You will have Arminians and fairly Reformed types, mild complementarians and ordained women, and so on. Probably no Puritans, though. Speaking for myself, I chose to pay the full cost for a coherently Reformed perspective at WTS rather than receive a free, academic but eclectic education at Edinburgh University (my undergrad alma mater). I've never regretted that choice, either as a pastor or as an academic. I recognize that other people may make different choices given their life situations. If you want to chat further, feel free to PM me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## dan_araujo (Aug 15, 2017)

iainduguid said:


> As I tell all the bright students who come to my office wanting to do a PhD in OT, Theological Education in the US is not really a career choice. The proportion of those who graduate with PhD's who end up as professors in seminaries or Christian Colleges is small and shrinking. That's not to say that people shouldn't go down that road, any more than it is wrong to want to be President of the US, but you should make sure you have a back up plan. Theological education overseas is a growing market, especially if you are willing to raise support. And pastoral ministry is an honorable calling. But make sure you don't dig yourself too deep a debt hole.
> 
> As far as Gordon Conwell goes, Jake's characterization of its emphasis as "cafeteria" is probably a fair word. Your professors will all be broadly evangelical, but will cover most of what that broad label includes. You will have Arminians and fairly Reformed types, mild complementarians and ordained women, and so on. Probably no Puritans, though. Speaking for myself, I chose to pay the full cost for a coherently Reformed perspective at WTS rather than receive a free, academic but eclectic education at Edinburgh University (my undergrad alma mater). I've never regretted that choice, either as a pastor or as an academic. I recognize that other people may make different choices given their life situations. If you want to chat further, feel free to PM me.



Thanks for the reply! 
The study of theology is my only passion, thus my desire for a career in academia. I am well aware of how scarce job opportunities are, which is why I am open to other options. I have little undergraduate debt and am working very closely with financial aid to keep my debt as low as possible. 
Westminster is my dream school, it is funny that you mention it. Moving to Philadelphia to attend seminary full time would put a burden on my family that I am not sure we would be able to bare. Gordon Conwell is not very far from our home. I would be able to work in my father's business and do about 7 credits per semester. Staying in Mass and attending Gordon Conwell just makes for my family. Having said that, I am very concerned about their "cafeteria-style teaching". I am really curious to how a Calvinist like myself would adapt at a multidenominational seminary like Gordon Conwell.


----------



## KMK (Aug 15, 2017)

Dr. Reeves is a gifted and knowledgeable history teacher. Check out his youtube videos.


----------



## Silas22 (Aug 16, 2017)

dan_araujo said:


> Staying in Mass and attending Gordon Conwell just makes for my family.



Wait...you are Roman Catholic!?!?!?


----------

